# "The Craving Brain", read the book.



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

while doing my research, i was referencing certain things out of a book called "The Craving Brain" (second addition). now i am reading it front to back, and my confidence in my theory is sky rocketing. if you have the opportunity you should check it out, perhaps at a local library. it is about addiction, but it pretty much completely describes all underlying aspects of DP/DR, and attributes this state to too little serotonin and overstimulation from unregulated dopamine. pretty much summing up the inability to process sensory perception due the fact that without serotonin "its all to much to take in", thus leaving us in a distorted state of perception, physically and mentally. 8)


----------

